
The Ins, Outs, and Pitfalls of Converting Reactjs.org to Use Hooks - michaelpb
https://kickstartcoding.online/learn/articles/converting-reactjsorg-use-hooks/
======
michaelpb
Hey all,

We converted the React JS documentation to use functional components and hooks
first in all the examples! This is specifically for folks who are learning to
use React JS for the first time, but using the functional and hooks syntax.
Hope it's useful!

This post describes the process we used to convert it, what we learned along
the way, and how to go about making modifications in general. Let me know any
feedback, or if you found anything about our project useful. Also, we always
welcome contributors!

(Also, since this question came up last time: Dan Abramov and Rachel Nabors
replied to our announcement saying they're working on the same thing, but
suggested until they're done folks can just use our version.
[https://twitter.com/rachelnabors/status/1301509897633308678?...](https://twitter.com/rachelnabors/status/1301509897633308678?s=20)
)

